# tik v oku



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj všichni,
Snažím se všude možně vyhledat překlad termínu tik v oku anebo jeho oficiální lékařský překlad, ale nikde nic. Pomůže mi někdo?
Dík.


----------



## .Jordi.

In English? Maybe _palpebration_?


----------



## werrr

Prosté *tic in one’s eye* nebo *eye tic* by nestačilo?


----------



## Petra123

Dá se použít i "eye twitching" nebo "eyelid twitch".


----------



## .Jordi.

Also: _blepharospasm
Blepharospasm is the technical term for involuntary eye twitching (eye spasms). Blepharospasm is more specifically defined as an abnormal involuntary blinking or spasm of the eyelids. Eye twitching usually involves involuntary movements of the eyelid specifically. Some refer to this condition as eye spasms_

Source: http://www.eyedoctorguide.com/eye_problems/eye-twitching.html


----------



## Encolpius

Navrhuji eye tics.


----------

